# Newbie to mules



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, not experienced with mules specifically, but with donkeys(& only just discovered this section of the forum!). 

Yeah, low protein, low potassium, low carb is more important to donks than horses. They're generally very 'easy keepers' that suffer from too much of 'the good life' more than horses. More likely to suffer from rich feed etc. And mules, being half donkey... Yours looks like she has a fair whack of donkey too! 

Obviously just one pic is hard to judge, but she looks to be quite adequate in the weight department, looks like that might be a rather prominent 'fat pad' on her neck, indicating she's IR/been obese in the past. 

Here in Oz there is a nutritional supplement made specifically for donkeys. You might find something similar for her, &/or consult an equine nutritionist who is knowledgeable about long ears differences, to advise you on specifics of diet.

At 16yo, if she's been that way long term, may well be best to keep her that way mostly, and can't tell much from that pic, but it does appear her front feet are quite upright - that may well be right for her - but hinds are long toed and very sloping. Might be that attention to well balanced hooves - & therefore legs & above - will help her build her topline more.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I agree! Her feet definitely need some work. A friend of mine that has mules said oats would be good. I'm giving her literally half a coffee cup so I can add the diatomaceous earth. The rest of the time she's on pasture. It's maybe 3-4 acres and the grass is short so I think it's a good choice. She has already started to fill in over her back and the top of her butt and I'm very pleased with how she looks. Her coat is still rough and she came from Colorado so she's just really blowing it out. I started her on Nu-Image since it's like the only coat supplement that doesn't add calories. I think before long she'll be slicked off. Thank you for the help and I plan to have a chat with my vet about mules and nutrition when he comes out for teeth checks!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be giving her oats, or other high carb feed actually. But half a cup isn't likely 'here nor there'. Short grass - as in either young or mown/overgrazed or stressed, can be quite a lot higher in sugars than long, mature grass, so something to consider. Yes, if your vet is knowledgeable about equine nutrition, he should be able to advise you well, esp knowing your area. But vets don't necessarily specialise in this area & may not have a great deal of knowledge on the subject. I'd ask if he is, or if not, can he recommend someone who is an equine nutritionist for you to speak to. There's also FeedXL.com which is a program/service which have *independent* nutritionists you can talk to on their forum. And then there are the feed co nutritionists... but I'm a little leery, as being in that business, they're going to want to sell their products...


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

She's about done shedding out and I thought she'd be a strawberry roan but she's coming out to this nice shiny chestnut roan! We also had the shoes pulled and my farrier trimmed her feet, which are way better looking now! I can barely get pics of her because she won't stop following me! Love this mule and my hubby couldn't be happier with his new trail riding buddy!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Aww, she's quite lovely and looking slick and healthy!

*salutes the fellow Okie*

Looks like you're doing it right.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you! I think she's looking pretty good!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Just to show that one will get a number of opinions on whatever is posted.....To me her feet look like the toes are too long and not enough heel.
Saddles that fit horses often will not fit a mule with that straight back.


I think she is lovely!!!!!!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

she looks to have a horse trim, not a mule trim. they have more upright feet more often than not and her toes are WAY long even for a horse.

otherwise she is stunning!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Considering what her feet looked like when we first brought her home it's a huge improvement in ONE trim. Can't fix them and make them perfect overnight. Her heels were practically nonexistent and it's going to take time to get them to grow out where they should be. She's got another trim scheduled this week.,


----------

